# French style desk plans



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone have any idea where I could find plans for a french style writing desk?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Sure. Google. Here. Build a 19th C. French Desk ? Designs by Studio C

However, there are a lot of styles of so-called French desks, and you were not specific.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks, Theo. I've asked my daughter for a picture of what she is actually looking for.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok, let me try to attach the pic. I think this is too complex for me anyway, even with plans.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, for some reason, linking didn't work, dragging and dropping didn't work so I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kklowell said:


> Well, for some reason, linking didn't work, dragging and dropping didn't work so I don't know what else to do.


Can you copy the link address and paste it into your reply?
Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

The only pic I have was emailed to me and I downloaded it....oh, wait... I think if I switch computers and download it it will be on the computer and not on Drive. It seems that's how I did it last time... time to get off the Chromebook


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Yep, that was the problem.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

There are likely plans for one out there. Somewhere. I didn't find any, but didn't look that long. I could make one, but I would only make one for myself, not someone else, and I don't like the looks of it, so wouldn't make one for myself either. It would likely be time consuming, but a huge amount of that would be glue time. But you could make something easy, like this train desk instead. Hehehe

I like the secretary style desk a lot more, it would be easier to make, and there are free plans out there. 

I suggest googling writing desk plans, and see what she likes. However, if you find plans for something along the same style of that picture, less the curves, you could make one and just add the curves.


----------

